# long exposure in daylight



## Kinz (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, after putting my 2 cents worth in in the question a few ahead of this, I have a question about long exposure.  I was just down at the river and wanted to photograph the moving water.  I set the camera (D300) to Manual, tried a few variations of shots with slow shutter speed, but couldn't get the aperture right.  Always too much light.  Any tricks or suggestions?


----------



## NateOntario (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe just try setting it on aperture priority, and using a tiny aperture like f/20+?
You're using a tripod I assume.


If that's not working, you might want to look into getting a polarizing filter


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 21, 2009)

Kinz said:


> ok, after putting my 2 cents worth in in the question a few ahead of this, I have a question about long exposure. I was just down at the river and wanted to photograph the moving water. I set the camera (D300) to Manual, tried a few variations of shots with slow shutter speed, but couldn't get the aperture right. Always too much light. Any tricks or suggestions?


 
Set your camera to Aperture Priority, dial it down to your smallest aperture (likely f/22), set your ISO to it's lowest setting......shoot.  If this doesn't give you the effect you want with the moving water, you will need a neutral density filter to drop the light coming into the camera.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2009)

or try shooting in the morning or evening when the light is softer. Harsh daylight and even at small apetures (f22 area) you might still not get a long enough shutter speed for the effect you want.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 21, 2009)

ND filter


----------



## AUZambo (Feb 21, 2009)

Iron Flatline said:


> ND filter


Yep...if you don't have an ND filter a polarizer would work too.


----------



## Dao (Feb 21, 2009)

Agree on the ND filter or at least a polarized filter.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2009)

ND filter all the way, baby!


----------



## Kinz (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!  I think I tried some of that, but the ND filter I didn't, or the early or late thing.  I'll do those and see what happens.  Thanks again; Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 22, 2009)

make sure you have auto iso turned off, I also think one of the custom settings will give you iso100, I set it on mine and reckon it did but was on location and didn't have the manual, anyway I got this one which I was happy with
http://www.smudgesphotos.co.uk/image/SLOWATER.jpg

no filters and very bright day + snow. H


----------



## Fraggo (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been able to shoot something like that on manual. 

I just shifted the f/stop to a higher setting and balanced it out and just kept playing with it until i got my desired effect. 

(I will try and post the river photos i am talking about hopefully today on my fickr page too


----------



## rodman (Feb 23, 2009)

I went though the same thing this weekend! I tried to take some photos of moving water in daylight and it was way tooo bright! I'm going to try the suggestions here.


----------



## Texan (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd try shutter priority till I get what I wanted. Making note of what aperture it chose at various shutter speeds to help you on the manual settings.


----------



## Joves (Feb 24, 2009)

Just set you ISO to 200 or you can use the Lo settings and, close up you apertue. But you do need to use at least a polarizer. ND filters are best thoug for the job and a tripod.


----------

